# Help?!



## conkerking (Mar 10, 2010)

I've been working on a 1/72 Fujimi Royal Navy Phantom for ages, was planning to finish witht eh canopy open, and have just found I've lost part of it. I would fall back on the one piece "closed" canopy but I used that as a mask while painting. AAAAAAARGH.
Don't suppose anyone has a spasre canopy for a Fujimi 1/72 Phantom..?


----------



## Airframes (Mar 10, 2010)

I've had a look through my spares box, and found everything but a canopy I'm afraid!
If you've still got the one piece canopy, it can be cleaned and polished, and maybe cut to provide the single front and rear sections. Give it a light rub-down with wet and dry, to remove most of the paint, then another 'going over' with thinners. Clean and dry it, then give it a real good workover with 'T-Cut'. You should find the paint will come off and it'll polish-up nicely. A coat of Johnson's 'Klear' will make it sparkle.
If you need the boarding ladders, recce pod etc, I have some left over from a wrecked pair of Matchbox Phantoms from donkey's years ago.


----------



## A4K (Mar 14, 2010)

Sorry, can't help out Tony...


----------



## conkerking (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for the tip Terry - however can't find the one piece canopy either. Duh.
However have snagged the "other" Fujimi FAA Phantom at a good price on ebay, the "Yellow Bird", I'm guessing like this one it will have open and closed canopy options so... one canopy to fix this plane and a further Phantom for the stach.
cheers


----------



## Airframes (Mar 15, 2010)

Glad to hear you've solved the problem. I'm fairly sure I had four canopies, but I lost one box of 'spares' when I moved to this house about 11 years ago - bummer!


----------

